# Jiffy auger help needed!!!!



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Well after last year using the hand auger I decided I needed to find a gas one. I just bought a Jiffy Lite model 50/T off eBay for $10.50!!!! I'm pumped for it to get here. I have googled and looked all over for some information on it and can't find a thing and was hoping someone has a little info they could share. I know it's a 2hp 2-stroke with a 8" bit. It runs but needs the throttle control, any idea on where to order one?
Thanks guys,
InlandKid


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

http://www.marine-engine-parts.com/Jiffy.html

Check this out, read the way.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

thanks for the link Worm but I don't see my model listed. Hopefully I find something on it before first ice or I'll have a heck of a time cutting holes at idle


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

InlandKid if you're not very handy I'm sure any lawnmower/yard equipment shop could rig you up a throttle cable.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

thats what I was thinking, I'll have to take it to the shop down the street and see if they can help with the throttle and maybe tune it up for me, think it might have points and condenser? Did they have them on the old ones? Its like they made the model 50/t for only one year or something.


----------

